# Wheres my chair



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash letting us know, He does not sit in water while duck hunting.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Smart boy! At least he is not asking for a couch! Our boy preferred to stay in cold water waiting for ducks to arrive. Hopefully, this was just for his first hunting season.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash is no fool, he's going to stay high and dry until its time to retrieve ducks. But Cash has been duck hunting for a few years.
With no undercoat like the retrievers, that's fine with me. He either shares the bench seat with us, or has his on personal chair.


----------

